# BRAND NEW 13 X 7 REV 72 SPOKE X LACE $750 SHIPPED



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

FOR SALE $750 SHIPPED 

ANYWHERE ON THE WEST COAST

MID-WEST & EAST COAST ADD $50

13 X 7 REVERSE 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE

SET OF 4 ADAPTERS, 4 KNOCK OFFS, 4 RIMS


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

How much with gold spokes


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

pm returned


tlc64impala said:


> pm sent


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

gold upgrades available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

gold upgrades available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

gold upgrades available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

gold 






upgrades 






available


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## wuence81 (Oct 20, 2012)

CAN YOU GET THE WITH POWDER COATED SPOKES


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

wuence81 said:


> CAN YOU GET THE WITH POWDER COATED SPOKES


Yes call or text me 801-309-4600 for faster reply


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

(801)WHEELS said:


> gold upgrades available
> View attachment 748753
> View attachment 748761


How much for these 13x7 rims knock and adapter ?? Pm me the price


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Big Bruce said:


> How much for these 13x7 rims knock and adapter ?? Pm me the price


 pm sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Are these wheels laced correctly??


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Are these wheels laced correctly??


 ya there cross eye cross lace lol


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

(801)WHEELS said:


> ya there cross eye cross lace lol


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


X2


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## TexasMadeCaddy (Nov 11, 2011)

How much with gold nips and hub to 77901


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

TexasMadeCaddy said:


> How much with gold nips and hub to 77901


$1,200


----------



## TexasMadeCaddy (Nov 11, 2011)

Whats the turnaround time from order to my door


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

All chrome 14x7 shipped to 95648?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TexasMadeCaddy said:


> Whats the turnaround time from order to my door


3-4 weeks


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

94capriceusaf said:


> All chrome 14x7 shipped to 95648?


14" chome 100 spokes $600 shipped


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

How much for all chrome 13x7 crosslace with all accessories to 79938


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

87 Regal said:


> How much for all chrome 13x7 crosslace with all accessories to 79938


$650 + $150 shipping


----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

Crosslaced with tires and kos only! Shipped to LA?


----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

Are u located in LA??


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

ol e said:


> Crosslaced with tires and kos only! Shipped to LA?


no tires $750


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

ol e said:


> Are u located in LA??


No (801) SLC,Utah


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

(801)WHEELS said:


> gold upgrades available
> View attachment 748753
> View attachment 748761


How much for a set of these shipped to 46227?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

GoodTimes317 said:


> How much for a set of these shipped to 46227?


1400


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Are these china made wheels?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

six 2 said:


> Are these china made wheels?


yes china xlace but I also have usa x lace for more $


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

How much with tires shipped to Texas 77807


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

flakes23 said:


> How much with tires shipped to Texas 77807


no tires


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

any straight lace 72's? if not, set of 100 spoke 13's or 14's all chrome wheels only, no knocks or adapters shipped to 21225


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

How much center gold x lace hex ko shipped to tn 38580 with and without tires


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)

Usa chrome cross lace shipped to 93291???


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## BIGTEX325 (Dec 30, 2011)

sup ..bRO.. TRYING TO CALL U :dunno:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

BIGTEX325 said:


> sup ..bRO.. TRYING TO CALL U :dunno:


text sent


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

TTT


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

How about to Vegas 89144 crosslaced 13 China's and USA made all chrome price on both. Thanks


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

pillo 84 regal said:


> How about to Vegas 89144 crosslaced 13 China's and USA made all chrome price on both. Thanks


900-1600


----------

